# What is this?



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all!
I am sure someone knows what these to plants are. We don't

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The long pod is a carob. It goes brown when ripe. Donkeys love them but if they eat too many they get belly ache


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don'tknow what the little green leaf is but the two on the right are the leaf and cone of a juniper.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You may find this site of use:

Nature of Cyprus

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Anders, There is a family owned carob museum and small factory in Anoyra, not far from you, for a small entrance fee they tell you the story of the carob, how it was called 'Black Gold' and used as a weight of measurement.

Also made and sold on the premises are carob sweets,which I love, like a boiled sweet, which has a taste of bonfire toffee, carob syrup and other items made from the versatile bean.

Worth a visit to this lovely quaint village just so you can have a drink and a swim at the Nicholas Taverna. !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Veronica said:


> I don'tknow what the little green leaf is but the two on the right are the leaf and cone of a juniper.


The left leaf comes from the carob


Thanks

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I don'tknow what the little green leaf is but the two on the right are the leaf and cone of a juniper.


Sorry but Sylvi does not agree. Checking on Google backs her up !!! 

The cone is from the Cypress tree and so probably is the leaf although that tiny bit could be one of many pines.



Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

We saw a bird yesterday, in size of a pigeon but wider wingspan. We only saw it for a very short time but to me it had blue or turquoise underside of the wings. It was amazing. Anyone who know what it was?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> We saw a bird yesterday, in size of a pigeon but wider wingspan. We only saw it for a very short time but to me it had blue or turquoise underside of the wings. It was amazing. Anyone who know what it was?
> 
> Anders


Check the site I listed above. It may be a Roller. We saw one a couple of weeks ago. It is listed as rare.

http://www.natureofcyprus.org/AdvBirddetail.aspx?cid=1&recid=387&querystr=&rowid=44&pageindex=8&pagesize=5

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Check the site I listed above. It may be a Roller. We saw one a couple of weeks ago. It is listed as rare.
> 
> http://www.natureofcyprus.org/AdvBirddetail.aspx?cid=1&recid=387&querystr=&rowid=44&pageindex=8&pagesize=5
> 
> Pete


This is the one! Magnificent!

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> This is the one! Magnificent!
> 
> Anders


There are a pair nesting in the sandstone cliffs on the way up to our village, I think the young must have fledged now as the parents seem to be relaxing a bit more and sitting around for longer. The colours are truly striking.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I love these birds. We saw one a couple of days ago on a telegraph wire but that is only the third one we have seen in the years we have lived here.


----------

